# ENGAGE!



## Robin Usagani (May 29, 2012)

Last Saturday I played professional photographer again.


























































































Full set is here :
USAGANI PHOTOGRAPHY: Carley and Keith, Downtown Denver Engagement Session


----------



## Trever1t (May 29, 2012)

lol, Piccard!
Lovew the use of the background, that is cool!


----------



## o hey tyler (May 29, 2012)

YOU WILL BE ASSIMILATED! 

Love the locale in #2. Great use of street art to accentuate the couple, Broseidon.

EDIT: Just wanted to add that I literally laugh out loud every time I open this thread.


----------



## tirediron (May 29, 2012)

Nice set!


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## jowensphoto (May 30, 2012)

Very cool, way to work the "set"!


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 30, 2012)

This!

I dont know why you did share that here but it is really great. Would love to see it in BW. Good set all around.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 30, 2012)

If I post all the good ones.. then it will be like watching a comedy trailer.  By the time you watch the movie, all the funny stuff you have seen on the trailer.  



DiskoJoe said:


> This!
> 
> I dont know why you did share that here but it is really great. Would love to see it in BW. Good set all around.


----------



## Mach0 (May 30, 2012)

Schwettylens said:
			
		

> If I post all the good ones.. then it will be like watching a comedy trailer.  By the time you watch the movie, all the funny stuff you have seen on the trailer.



Good analogy


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 30, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> If I post all the good ones.. then it will be like watching a comedy trailer.  By the time you watch the movie, all the funny stuff you have seen on the trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely a romantic comedy happening here. I love that shot though. He looks rugged like Antonio Banderas.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 31, 2012)

Fine... I guess I'll post all of them .


----------



## camz (May 31, 2012)

Nice set my man. That's 5 outfit changes I see?  

Shows great patience with your customers!


----------



## fokker (May 31, 2012)

Job well done I'd say. Some excellent compositions in there.


----------



## Dominantly (May 31, 2012)

Probably one of the best engagement sets I've seen to date.

Compositions/backgrounds are strong as hell.


----------



## Mach0 (May 31, 2012)

Well done !


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 31, 2012)

Thanks people.  Wow.. people really do hate clicking links here huh?


----------



## tmjjk (May 31, 2012)

Great Job Schwetty!!!!! Awesome.... I don't know if you are a fauxtographer... Looks pretty legit to me


----------



## cgipson1 (May 31, 2012)

Looking really good there, Robin!


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 31, 2012)

camz said:


> Nice set my man. That's 5 outfit changes I see?
> 
> Shows great patience with your customers!



She is crazy fast.  She does it in the car super fast.  Not sure how she did it.  I was not watching from the rear view mirror (I swear  ).


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 1, 2012)

If this is fauxtography, I want to be a fauxtographer when I grow up.

Seriously, solid work as always


----------



## davisphotos (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nicely done, I literally have no constructive criticism to offer.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 1, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Fine... I guess I'll post all of them .



It was a good set. These people look like they were fun to work with.


----------



## spacefuzz (Jun 1, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> lol, Piccard!
> Lovew the use of the background, that is cool!



Not going to lie...I was a little dissapointed this thread didnt have more Patrick Stewart.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jun 1, 2012)

Best set I've seen from you yet! Looks like you're getting past the science and down to the art (stolen from Manfrotto)


----------



## twocolor (Jun 3, 2012)

fauxtographer, NO WAY!  These are very inspiring!  After viewing the series, I feel like I have a glimpse into their personalities, and a feel for how much they love each other!  Beautiful!


----------



## unpopular (Jun 3, 2012)

and that's about what I think of the fauxtographer accusations. I'm not wild about commercial photography, but Schwetty delivers quality work to his (her?) clients.


----------

